# Flight Of The Phoenix.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

is anyone watching the flight of the phoenix??, it's on bbc2 at the moment, great film, one of my all time faves, has anyone seen the remake and is it any good??

john


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> hi
> 
> is anyone watching the flight of the phoenix??, it's on bbc2 at the moment, great film, one of my all time faves, has anyone seen the remake and is it any good??
> 
> john


The original is better John, the remake is full of nonsense and bears no relation to the original, oil workers in Asia or something like


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> hi
> 
> is anyone watching the flight of the phoenix??, it's on bbc2 at the moment, great film, one of my all time faves, has anyone seen the remake and is it any good??
> 
> john


Are you nuts? Football is on


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

_Flight of the Phoenix_: A classic from the great Robert Aldrich with a magnificent cast









I doubt the remake could match the original...

...but it'd have to be more interesting than football


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Are you nuts? Football is on


No, No, No....the First test at Lords is on....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

football- i feel almost ashamed to say that i can't stand the game







-roger, i find watching paint drying more appealing than cricket









i played rugger all through school and did athletics, loved 'em both







but never took part once i'd left skosh









regs, john









btw, remakes of films are never as good imho.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> roger, i find watching paint drying more appealing than cricket


John,

Have you ever used wrinkle-finish paint, as used on vintage dashboards etc??

When you have spent days preparing a panel for wrinkle-finish paint, watching it dry can be VERY exciting, especially when you dont want to do the job twice









Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> football- i feel almost ashamed to say that i can't stand the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...










How can any man not like the beautiful game?







The only men I know who don't like it either have a beard or they are just plain weird. I know you don't have a beard.









Agree about a cricket, what's the point? Why, when I see highlights of whatever never ending game there is on the news, is there nobody there?










Great cup final.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Cricket is what footballers would play if they could think


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I hope tomorrows GP is more interesting than this football we have had today


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

MarkF said:


> How can any man not like the beautiful game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Regal325 said:


> I hope tomorrows GP is more interesting than this football we have had today


Bound to be









Did anyone see All in the Game with Ray Winstone on CH4 Thursday night? I recorded it and watched it this morning. Pretty good "fun"


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> roger, i never have painted a vintage dashboard, although i,ve had a few vintage cars that include a 1966 humber hawk, 1965 105e anglia and at present, i have my dads 1971 toyota crown custom estate (8 seater)languishing in the garage


John,

I only did it once...a TR2....

Wrinkle finish is bloody hard to get right..


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roger said:


> > roger, i never have painted a vintage dashboard, although i,ve had a few vintage cars that include a 1966 humber hawk, 1965 105e anglia and at present, i have my dads 1971 toyota crown custom estate (8 seater)languishing in the garage
> 
> 
> John,
> ...


roger, someone did a great job on my old grandma-she was really well wrinkled









TR2- gawd they were nice little sporty jobs









john


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Regal325 said:


> I hope tomorrows GP is more interesting than this football we have had today










Give me a 5 day test anyday.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, great movie.


----------

